# sexto: η επίσημη γαλλική λέξη για το sexting



## Earion (Dec 19, 2013)

_H Γαλλική Ακαδημία όρισε επίσημη λέξη για το sexting_

H ανταλλαγή φωτογραφιών σεξουαλικού περιεχομένου πλέον στη Γαλλία έχει δική της λέξη.
Αν στη Γαλλία σας ζητήσουν τη γνώμη σας για την *textopornographie*, ή αλλιώς *sexto*, τότε να ξέρετε πως πλέον αυτός είναι ο επίσημος ορισμός για την ανταλλαγή φωτογραφιών σεξουαλικού περιεχόμενου μέσω κινητών, αυτό που ως τώρα παγκοσμίως οριζόταν ως *sexting*. H Γαλλική Ακαδημία πρόσφατα αποφάσισε πως ανάμεσα στις νέες λέξεις που συνεχώς εμπλουτίζουν τη γλώσσα τους, έπρεπε να συμπεριληφθεί και μια που θα ορίσει τη μοντέρνα αυτή συνήθεια. Στις 5 Δεκεμβρίου ανακοινώθηκαν οι αναθεωρήσεις, αλλά και οι νέες εισαγωγές στη γαλλική γλώσσα, οι οποίες ρυθμίστηκαν και ορίστηκαν μετά από συνεδρίαση των 40 και ανάμεσα στις καινούργιες λέξεις που γεννήθηκαν ανακοινώθηκε και η *textopornographie*. ...

Πηγή: http://www.lifo.gr/now/life/39379


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > Άλλες λέξεις που ήταν στον κατάλογο με τις φιναλίστ περιλαμβάνουν [...] το «sexting» που είναι η αποστολή τολμηρών σεξουαλικών SΜS και φωτογραφιών από το κινητό.
> ...


Πηγή: Η λέξη της χρονιάς, 30-4-2012


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2013)

...
H Λεξιπλαστική Ακαδημία πρόσφατα (πριν από 20 μήνες, πρόσφατα) αποφάσισε πως ανάμεσα στις νέες λέξεις που συνεχώς εμπλουτίζουν τη γλώσσα τους, έπρεπε να συμπεριληφθούν και μερικές που θα ορίσουν τις μοντέρνες αυτές συνήθειες. Ανάμεσα στις καινούργιες λέξεις που γεννήθηκαν, ανακοινώθηκαν και οι ακόλουθες:



daeman said:


> *σερσεμές*: το εσεμές αναζήτησης | (παρωχ.) το ανόητο εσεμές
> 
> *εξευμεσεμές*: το εσεμές εξευμενισμού
> 
> ...





bernardina said:


> Εδώ εφιστάται η προσοχή, ώστε να μη συγχέεται το επίθετο _εσεμετικός_ με το _εσεμεσεμετικός _--το πρώτο έχει να κάνει με αυτό καθαυτό το εσεμέ (του εσεμού; ) ενώ το δεύτερο είναι το εμετικό εσεμέ(ν), ήγουν ένα εσεμέ που προκαλεί αηδία λόγω γλοιώδους περιεχομένου, δουλοπρέπειας-επιπέδου-σλουρπ-σλουρπ, συνδρόμου γραμματοσήμου κλπ.





daeman said:


> το εσεμές, του εσεμούς, τα εσεμή, των εσεμών (βλ. εκκρεμές)
> [_σημ._ να μη συγχέεται με το αρσ. *εσεμές (ο)*: ο μανιώδης αποστολέας εσεμές, ΣΥΝ τεξτάκιας]
> 
> *εξεμές*: το εμετικό εσεμές | το εσεμές χωρισμού, εξόδου από σχέση


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2013)

Δεν είπα «σιάξ' το» (το νήμα), Δαεμάνε, «σέξτο» είπα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2013)

But I didn't fix it, I just sexted it to death. 
Shameless, that is, posting other people's dirty words like that...

—'Photographs, ay', he asked him knowlingly?
—Photography?
—Snap snap, grin grin, wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more?


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 19, 2013)

Κειμενοπορνογραφία δηλαδή στα καθ' ημάς; 

Άντε βάλ' το αυτό σε υπότιτλο: We use textopornographie (λέει ο ήρωας) 
Χρησιμοποιούμε κειμενοπορνογραφία (γράφει ο δύσμοιρος υποτιτλιστής και ο υπότιτλος έχει φύγει από την οθόνη και έχει φτάσει στον πλαϊνό τοίχο του σινεμά!) :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2013)

Εγώ απ'την άλλη σκεφτομαι ότι για να καίγονται τόσο πολύ οι Γάλλοι να βρουν λέξη θα είναι κοινή έννοια, δηλαδή θα επιδίδονται στο σπόρ του σεξτίσματος.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι ότι αν υπήρχαν και παλιότερα τόσο μυωπικοί θεσμοί, όπως η απαγόρευση υιοθέτησης ή προσαρμογής ξένων λέξεων σε μια άλλη γλώσσα, τότε ούτε η λέξη pornographie θα 'μπαινε ποτέ στη γαλλική — και τώρα δεν θα 'ξεραν πώς να το βαφτίσουν τούτο οι πεπαιδευμένοι. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2013)

Καλημέρα.

In case you were wondering how you say "sexting" in French, fret no more. Members of the L’academie Francaise, a government board that creates new words, have decided that frisky Frenchies are incapable of pronouncing the word sexting so they now have their own: textopornographie. 

Created in 1635, the L’academie Francaise is a group of important people who are in charge of regularly updating the French language. Its members regularly meet to magically invent new words to replace any that aren't French since speaking any other language is totally gauche. For example, the word email was replaced with courriel and last year, it decided that hashtag should become mot-dièse.

This year, the gang decided that sexting needed its own word. Even though textopornographie looks like the result of a debate session that lasted no more than 30 seconds (really? You're French and you couldn't think of anything sexier than smashing the words text and porn together?), it's versatile, pulling double duty as both a noun and a verb.

We're eagerly awaiting their next meeting when they decide whether GIF is pronounced with a hard G or soft G.
http://news.yahoo.com/course-french-created-own-word-sexting-152904672.html


Δεν έχω στείλει ποτέ μου σεξεμές, ούτε ένα. Μην ακούσω κανέναν να μιλάει για κειμενοπορνόγερους.


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2013)

Αζιμούθιε, αφού δε συμμετέχει ο Νίκελ, έλα εμείς να *τεξτάρουμε βρόμικα*.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 19, 2013)

:devil: :clap:


----------



## SBE (Dec 20, 2013)

Από την άλλη βέβαια το sexto παραπέμπει σε αρχαίους Ρωμαίους. 
Και τι μας θυμίζουν οι αρχαίοι Ρωμαίοι; Μα φυσικά ρωμαϊκά όργια. 
Ε, τον 21ο αιώνα έχει πάει τόσο μπροστά η τεχνολογία που δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι στο ίδιο μέρος με τους συνοργιάζοντες, ούτε να έχεις κανέναν ζωγράφο να σε απαθανατίσει. Ακόμα κι οι πληβείοι μπορούν να ψυχαγωγούνται (καρτοκινητικά όργια).


----------

